# 2000 a6 2.7t 6 speed k04



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

:beer:hey all not new to the Audi scene however have a few questions or opinions from the brains out here. First off im jumping into Audi after a couple year stint with some jettas and Gti's and I have found a great deal on a 2000 A6 2.7t 6 speed with a k04 turbo up grade. There are a few minor issues related to the car that the owner had told me about before the test drive even went under way. First issue is the power steering, at idle there is limited to no pressure however give it a little gas and feels like normal...My first impression was bad steering pump because it isnt low or leaking fluid....second order of business is there is a turbo back 2.5" stainless on the car with a flex pipe issue. Some sort of hole or leak that the owner had fixed with a few tacked up peices of sheet metal. The third issue is more of concern...turbo swaps scare me because people can take short cuts (ebay, rebuild turbos ect.) and this car has the rs4 k04 upgrade...could be a plus or minus any opinions on these would be greatly appreciated. One lasrt thing to add while test driving the car i noticed the boost was only around 8-9 psi which on a 99-01 mkiv is normal (not the ko3s) but this has the k04s. Also included in the deal is an apr chip on a burnt up ECU. The owner had stated that when he ran the chip it was a solid 22lbs of boost which is great however not sure why he has it on a burnt ECU. I am taking it to a local shop tomorrow for a once over and it could mke a break the deal here. Thanks for any input guys


----------



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

any opinion would be geat guys:wave:


----------



## btheo (Feb 28, 2005)

keep looking, sounds like you would be headed for trouble if you followed through with this purchase.


----------



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

bought it its amazing


----------

